# Yipee! Nvidia triple screen / single card!



## sim (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi all

Just thought I'd share my joy...  I just tried plugging a third monitor (actually my TV) into my Zotac GT640 nvidia video card and IT JUST WORKS (tm). :e

I tried this a couple of months ago, just after buying the card, and it did not work, so clearly the driver & Twinview (now misleadingly named) have been tweaked in the interim.

Not sure if that's common knowledge or not, but at least I can say it now works for real.  Time to stump up for a third monitor!

No messing around at all, I didn't even reboot - Twinview just saw the new screen and allowed me to configure it's position and res just like the previous two screens.

My thanks to nvidia for supporting FreeBSD.

sim


----------



## YouriBSD (Oct 20, 2012)

Woah, nice. That still doesn't work on my zotac gt430.


----------



## lockdoc (Oct 21, 2012)

YouriBSD said:
			
		

> Woah, nice. That still doesn't work on my zotac gt430.



Wasn't the 600er series the first to support 3 monitors


----------



## sim (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not that familiar with nVidia's model numbering but in my researches I did confirm that the first generation of GPU to natively support >2 monitors on a single card is the Kepler series, which was released earlier this year.  My GT640 is an entry-mid level card based the this architecture.

The purchasing/research process was made all the more difficult by nVidia's (wantonly?) confusing model number 'strategy', where they apparently re-use model numbers (or very slight variations thereof) for completely different generation of device. :\

sim


----------

